# Consejos para reparar UPS



## javusko

Un saludo a todos los foreros!!!

Me gustaría si me pudieran ayudar con la reparación de una UPS Soyntec 800VA.
El problema es que ni siquiera enciende. He mirado el fusible de entrada y está bien, pero ya no tengo mucha más idea de estos equipos, asi que he comprobado el interruptor de encendido y los relés, pero nada más.

Agradecería cualquier ayuda para seguir investigando.

Adjunto foto de la placa por si sirve de algo.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## ibdali

mirá, pueden ser tantas pero tantas cosas..................

tienes que dar mas datos, algun tipo de medicion que realizaste, o como fue que falló..............


----------



## elbrujo

Una buena manera de empezar es midiendo/cambiando la bateria. Muchas UPS no arrancan sino tienen los 12 volts de la bateria.. el huevo o la gallina?


----------



## javusko

Podría ser lo de la batería, ya que tiene 8V y los síntomas han sido que el tiempo de duración de ésta ha ido disminuyendo hasta que ha llegado el día en que no ha encendido...podría ser.
Tendré que agenciarme una batería por ahí y probar.
Gracias.


----------



## panama1974

bateria hermano , si esta esta averiada jamas encendera , hay UPS que trabajan pero al irse la luz se apagan automaticamente porque ya no retienen el amperaje , hay otras que se inchan y el ups jamas encendera , pide una pila prestada a algun amigo se la conectas y veras que enseguida enciende , en una oficina botaron 6 UPS marca APC eran de las que tienen 7 conectores 110 v , yo peresoso me las lleve todas y las probe cada una con una pila nueva y todas estaban en buen estado , salu2.


----------



## javusko

Podría probar con la batería de un coche?
Únicamenteprobar para ver si enciende.

O existe algún peligro?


----------



## panama1974

Alli si estamos en problemas , las baterias de automovil tienen cargas de 200 amperios e visto asta de 500 amperios 12 voltios dc , las baterias del UPS que e visto  hay de 6 voltios  4 amperios , 12 voltios 4 amperios , 12 v 7 amperios y hasta de 12 amperios dc , mejor esperamos la respuesta de algunas  mentes brillantes que estan en el foro para ver si con una bateria de automovil puedes hacer la prueba, salu2.


----------



## Andikar

Si la bateria que tenia la Ups era de 12 volts, no habria problema con conectarle la del automovil que es de 12 volts.
saludos


----------



## antiworldx

A mi ups le adapte una bateria de auto para aumentar el tiempo de respaldo, asi que tienes luz verde.
Aguas con la polaridaaaaaaad!


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

Con respecto a las baterías para automóviles y otras: http://www.c-mos.com/pdfsproductos/ECNPV_015.pdf

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f16/curso-problematica-electrica-ups-13655/



antiworldx dijo:


> A mi ups le adapte una bateria de auto para aumentar el tiempo de respaldo, asi que tienes luz verde.



Hay baterías para auto de GEL, descarga profunda o AGM. Son idóneas. 

Las de ácido no.


----------



## antiworldx

Ho si, eso es muy cierto, solo que las baterias de auto las consigo baratisimas, de medio uso, las consigo a 1/10 del precio de una de ciclo profundo de electrolito liquido. Asi que sacrifico lo ideal, por lo barato. 
Comentario curioso... aqui el 95% de la poblacion, desconoce que hay baterias de automovil y baterias de ciclo profundo. Practicamente los que tienen conocimiento de eso son los electronicos que trabajan UPS y los que tienen yates, pero como no hay costa en mi estado, son muy muy pocos.

Pero para la prueba que quiere hacer el amigo, ese dato es irrelevante, pero es bueno que lo conozca para futuras referencias.


----------



## javusko

Prueba superada!!!

Efectivamente era la batería.

Gracias colegas.

Un saludo.


----------



## panama1974

wao ,cada dia se aprende algo nuevo , salu2.


----------



## fernandoae

"pide una pila prestada a algun amigo se la conectas y veras que enseguida enciende , en una oficina botaron 6 UPS marca APC eran de las que tienen 7 conectores 110 v , yo peresoso me las lleve todas y las probe cada una con una pila nueva y todas estaban en buen estado , salu2."
Pila no  BATERIA hermano, vos lo dijiste... no es lo mismo una pila y una bateria 

"Alli si estamos en problemas , las baterias de automovil tienen cargas de 200 amperios e visto asta de 500 amperios 12 voltios dc , las baterias del UPS que e visto hay de 6 voltios 4 amperios , 12 voltios 4 amperios , 12 v 7 amperios y hasta de 12 amperios dc , mejor esperamos la respuesta de algunas mentes brillantes que estan en el foro para ver si con una bateria de automovil puedes hacer la prueba, salu2."
La tensión es lo que importa, puede ser una bateria de 3 millones de A/H y no pasa nada, la carga es lo que determina la corriente que circula.

"A mi ups le adapte una bateria de auto para aumentar el tiempo de respaldo, asi que tienes luz verde.
Aguas con la polaridaaaaaaad! 	"
Y con el tiempo, tené en cuenta que no son para uso continuo, ponele algún tipo de refrigeracion..


----------



## Yoangel Lazaro

antiworldx dijo:


> Asi que sacrifico lo ideal, por lo barato.


Lo barato sale caro. Recuerda que ese tipo de baterías son muy contaminantes para interiores. La salud de por medio


----------



## panama1974

fernandoae dijo:


> "pide una pila prestada a algun amigo se la conectas y veras que enseguida enciende , en una oficina botaron 6 UPS marca APC eran de las que tienen 7 conectores 110 v , yo peresoso me las lleve todas y las probe cada una con una pila nueva y todas estaban en buen estado , salu2."
> Pila no  BATERIA hermano, vos lo dijiste... no es lo mismo una pila y una bateria
> 
> Perdon , es de las baterias selladas , este es el UPS que habian botado en la oficina , era una  financiera.


----------



## javriver

Hola amigos
soy nuevo en el foro y quiesiera que me ayudaran 
Tengo una ups internet500i, la cual ya no funciona hace unos dias
saque la bateria para revisar si esta esta en mal estado, y resulto que me arroja 6 volt.
Ahora, no se si esta ups funciona sin la bateria puesta, ya que la alimente (sin la bateria obvio) a la red para probar si es problema de la bateria o de la ups en si (me imagino que sin la bateria y conectada a la red deberia prender aunque sea). Si me pudiesen ayudar les agradeceria un monton


----------



## luisgrillo

pues todas las UPS funcionan si le quitan las baterias, pero que problema te presenta?

bajo voltage, la corriente se cae despues de un tiempo, esta totalmente muerto, damos mas pistas amigo.


----------



## javriver

no prende ni una miserable luz.
bueno, un dia mi hermano tuvo la brillante idea de conectar una soldadora, lo que provoco un corte de enrgia en la casa, y desde ese momento dejo de funcionar la ups (el computador no prendio hasta que lo conectamos sin la ups). Y como dije antes, saque la bateria, hice la medicion. y luego conecte la ups sin la bateria a la red, pero no prendio ninguna luz. eso.


----------



## Gregory

conecto la soldadora en la ups?


----------



## javriver

jajajajajajajaja
no para nada
creo que no he sabido explicar bien la situación

bueno, aquí voy:
Mi hermano conectó una soldadora en la casa, específicamente en el enchufe de la cocina.
La ups está en la biblioteca, lo que significa que él no conectó la soldadora a la ups, sino que desde otro enchufe de la casa. Se produjo un corte de energía en la casa a raiz de esto. Volvimos a dar la luz y todo funcionó perfectamente (me refiero a los electrodomésticos dentro de la casa). Sin embargo la ups dejo de dar rastros de vida. 
Ahora bien, estuve revisando el manual, y bueno, decidi ver si era la bateria la que estaba fallando. Asi que la saqué, y medí con un tester, y me arrojo 6V continua (la bateria es de 12V). Comenze a averiguar, y me di cuenta que una bateria descargada no puede dar menos de 10V, pues eso significa que esta dañada (aún estando descargada deberia dar como 11V). Sin embargo, quize hacer una prueba más, y decidí conectar la ups sin la batería puesta, para ver si encendía. No me encendio. 
Mis preguntas son las siguientes:

- ¿Es la batería la del problema?
- si conecto la ups sin la batería a la red ¿Deberia funcionar igual?, me refiero a que debe prender las luces y todo eso
- Si el problema es de la ups y no de la bateria ¿Que componente interno de la ups podria estar fallando?

Creo de todas maneras que la batería esta dañada, pero no quiero comprar una hasta saber realmente si es problema de la bateria o de la ups (si compro una bateria nueva, y la conecto a la ups, y ésta no funciona, sería en vano la inversion de una nueva bateria)

Espero esta vez haber explicado bien mi problema
gracias de antemano por su ayuda


----------



## Verruck

Yo trabajo con UPS hace 20 años y te digo que es 98% que el problema es bateria, estos equipos no arrancan sin batería. Otra posibilidad es que tiene una R de 33k 1w que a veces está abietra, pero eso es muy raro, arriesgate a comprar la batería!!! o usá como prueba la bat. de un auto, que para pruebas sirve.


----------



## godzuky

saludos  solo para complementar , si esta baja la bateria no encendera el ups , porque el sistema se bloque no "sabe" que hacer si carga la beteria o me reinicio  o que hago ? bueno asi supongamos ke  piensa  la ups jejejjej .  solo  cargala por fuera ( la bateria) u otra o ponle  una batariade auto , no pasa nada auuke sea de 1000000000000 de amperes , porke? porke aunke tenga 10000000000000 el ups solo le  pide  lo ke nesecite  para funcionar ejemplo    .  ;    tiene 10000000000000000000  el upsa le pide 6 o 7 amprs y  ya  , Pd  asi funciona la mayoriade las cosas  lo contactos  de las casas  etc ok bye


----------



## pablobddlu

Tenía exactamente el mismo problema... no encendia el ups... teniendo presente la solucion propuesta de cambiar la bateria... investigue en que afectaba la bateria... y es en mi caso el accionamiento de un relé que al no tener una variacion de tension en la bobina no permitia que el circuito siguiera su curso correspondiente... 
Cambiando la bateria o aplicando el voltaje necesario... se recompone el sistema... y problema solucionado.


----------



## HelliusVII

Yo tengo un UPS Apc ES 500 El problema es q*UE* cuando le quito la alimentacion del toma corriente el voltaje de salida baja a 160 Vac. Pero por lo demas todo anda bien me da unos aceptables 220 Vac en corriente 7 A revise los transitores de potencia Mosfet irf3205 tambien stp55nf06 todos estan bien. Creo q el problema es el microcontroador resibe sus 5 Vdc pero cuando testeo su patita 15 y 16 hay un corte subito del UPS se apaga, no se a q*UE* se debe esto. El problema se inicio cuando estaba alimentando a mi pc y se chupo el UPS se apago subitamente. Agredesco su ayuda.


----------



## antiworldx

No sirve la bateria.


----------



## HelliusVII

Pero la bateria me indica 12.8Vdc, al menos mas 12 Vdc Cuanto debe indicar? No esta bien? Yo creo q*UE* el problema es en el microcontrolador? Si alguien tiene un mapa del cicuito se los agradeceria! es un back apc es 500. Gracias


----------



## antiworldx

Y la corriente de la bateria?


----------



## HelliusVII

La bateria me puede dar hasta 7 Amperios. Pero les digo los potenciales, cuando esta enchufada a la toma de corriente mide 13.05Vdc. Los 2 mosfets irf3205, miden 13.05 en drain, en el gate y source miden igual a 0Vdc en el otro mosfet STP55NF06L mide en el drain mide 5.96 Vdc gate 1.32 Vdc y source 0Vdc, cuando empieza a funcionar (es decir lo desenchufo del toma corriente) Ocurre cambios se encienden los mosfet a sus estados de saturacion (irf3205) y el STP55NF06L como switch. No le veo lo malo.
Voy a segui tu consejo de medir la corriente de la bateria cuando me debe dar de corriente? Creo q*UE* es 400W el ups. Gracias


----------



## antiworldx

Pues de perdido debe de jalar con un monitor conectado unos 5 A.


----------



## HelliusVII

Osea q el problema es la bateria, sino me da esa cantidad de corriente entonces cambio de bateria? Como hago para medir la corriente a plena carga? Tendria q sacar la bateria poner mi amperimetro en serie, antes tendria que alargar algunos cordones, no se si podré. No hay otra manera? Gracias


----------



## antiworldx

Checa la caida de voltaje de la batería, normalmente los ups se apagan cuando el voltaje cae hasta 11V.
Una batería cargada debe de aguantar a plena carga el ups, en los 12V o mas.


----------



## HelliusVII

La caida de voltaje de la bateria es 12.89Vdc para mi esta bien! repito no se q tiene. Me rompo la cabeza porq no le encuentro falla lo unico es cada vez q testeo el micro Pic 16fxx en sus patas 15 y 16 se apaga el ups. A q se deba esto? Gracias


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Precisamente estoy en una empresa de reparación de UPS o SAI. Soy nuevo en este campo y estoy aprendiendo mucho sobre ello.

Las baterías amigo, compruébalas. Si mides con el tester 12V al vacio, está flojo. Lo ideal si es a 13.6VDC. 14 VDC es mucho por cada batería. Supongammos que son baterías de 12V - 7Ah. Algo similar a la imagen de abajo.






Dependiendo de la marca, tienes calidad o no, suelen durar las buenas a 4 ó 5 años de vida útil. La marca _Ritar_ es muy pésima. _Panasonic_ muy buena y muy cara. CSB, es un intermedio, regular, es aceptable.

Una cosa que tienes que tener en cuenta es:

Por mucho que tengas 12.9 VDC midiendo con el tester, no quiere decir que funcione. Pon una bombilla de coche de 12V, si enciende mucho está bien, si enciende y luego se apaga en 5 segundos, tira la batería, si enciende poco, cárcalo con cargadores.

Tiene la posibilidad de comprobarlo de esa manera, con una bombilla de coche si te enciende está bien la batería. No se si tu SAI o UPS tiene por detrás una extención para recargar baterías externas, úsalo.

Para cambiar de baterías, si el SAI o UPS tiene muchas baterías o algunas como unas 4, es peligroso cambiarlas ya que te pueden explotar, debes descargar los condensadores con una resistencia de 180 Ohmios y de grantes Watios. En caso contrario, revienta los condensadores de la placa del probre SAI.


Saludo.


----------



## jab1

Hellius VII, no te vuelvas loco, los 160v que medis a la salida es porque no son senoidales y dependiendo del tester usado dan una lectura erronea, una prueba casera pero efectiva es conectar una lampara incandescente a la salida y hacer conmutar la ups, si la intensidad se mantiene tené por seguro que la tensión está ok. Para medir correctamente la salida hay que usar un tester que mida TRUE RMS. Te comento que tengo mas de 20 años en un service de ups, y la tuya es la queja más habitual. Saludos.


----------



## Meta

jab1 

¿Te ha estalado o explotado una UPS en el Titistor y condensadores aunque estén apagadas y lo enciendes?

Es muy peligroso la reparación de UPS.


----------



## jab1

Meta, no entiendo bien que me quieres preguntar, a que tiristor te refieres? serán los fets del inversor?. Explaya tu pregunta y con gusto trataré de ayudarte.


----------



## HelliusVII

Gracias a Jab, Meta,y a todos por ayudarme con el UPS, bueno creo que al final todos tenían la razón la solución fue simple cambio de batería, la batería me indicaba una caida de 13.00V dc a 12.8V dc, un error mio fue no leer lo que dice al costado (es una bateria parecida a la imagen q publica Meta la marca es Long) de la bateria dice que debe estar a 13.8V dc, ahora mi pregunta es tanto puede ocasionar una ligera disminucion de esta? Una disminucion de 0.8V dc- 1V dc basta para bajar el potencial en 60V ac, creo que la respuesta esta en las placas de bateria no? o tal vez una ligera disminución en el voltaje de la bateria ocasiona una mayor disminución en la corriente que puede dar. Porque todo mi equipo consume 5A, el ups ya no me daba esa corriente cuando conmutaba.
A Jab1 como pido esos tester de "true rms"? Son los que tambien te dan los valores de la armónicas? Están caros? ese creo que eso otro foro no? Gracias muchachos


----------



## Meta

Hola:

También usamos Long y sólo por ahora he visto 2.

¿Cuántas baterías tienes en el SAI o UPS?

¿Uno?

Hay UPS que no encienden si la batería está decargada o no tiene baterías. Otros si encienden sin baterías.

¿Puedes decir el modelo y marca del SAI o UPS o mostrar imágenes?

Saludo.


----------



## jab1

Pedilo precisamente así, como "true RMS", te recomiendo de la marca Fluke, y sí son bastante caros.


----------



## magolobo

hola a todos tengo un problema con mi ups es una ER-500R el problema que tiene es que cuando la desconecto del toma no provee de voltaje a mi computadora solo se escucha el sonido de los re-lay cuando se activan pero no ahí voltaje. ya medí la batería mide los 12 voltios. si desconecto la ups del toma y le acciono el interruptor de la ups escucho que se disparan los re-lay. si alguien tiene una idea de que pueda ser agradeceré su ayuda.


----------



## zealot2

Mi placa es la misma que la del amigo javusko, a pesar de ser un Blazar 600, la placa es bastante identica y no enciende, la bateria da 6V, aunque cuando lo prove pense que debia encender y cargarla, veamos si tendré la misma suerte.


----------



## Nicomacoco

Hola:

Estoy reparando una ups Apc 800, pero al conmutar con las baterias cae la tensión y dice overload. Las baterias son nuevas y nunca las he cargado, la ups prende pero tiende a prender el led de "remplace batery" y el "overload". 

usa 2 baterias de 7 ah, y le puse 2 baterias de 18 ah. van en serie.

qué podrá ser?


----------



## mrmay

hola muchachos tengo una ups de la marca NEW LINE por fuera no tiene referencia o serial, en la placa o circuito dice SB-1200.

bueno el problema es el siguiente ala salida me marca 136v, las baterías son de 12v - 7A en total son 3 en serie tiempo de uso de las baterías 5 meses, medi las baterías individualmente y solo marcan 3.5v las mande a cargar y marcaron 12.6 y siguen marcando 136v ala salida lo normal para mi país 110-115 v lo normal otra cosa cuando le quito la alimentación se escucha el sonido que emiten lo reele y se apaga


----------



## Meta

¿Puedes subir fotos de la placa UPS?


----------



## tiozes

Buenas a todos, entonces Sea el SAI que sea si al cambiar la bateria es de los mismo V aunque tenga mas amperios tiene que funcionar no?lo unico que podria aguantar mas tiempo funcionando con la bateria.

Voy a comprar este SAI:

Smart-UPS
APC Smart-UPS 1500VA LCD 230V

De segunda mano y las baterias quizas estan mal, nuevas me cuestan 199.99€ mas Iva, por lo que me sale mas barato ponerle las baterias de coche.

Que opinais??


----------



## Meta

Hola:

Usa baterías espcíficas para SAI, las de coche funcionan pero no tiene el mismo rendimento porque no están diseñadas, cada uno con su caso.

Hay muchas baterías de SAI hasta de 100 A.

En la parte de que al introducir un abatería de más amperaje, simplemente dura más el PC encendido. También tareda más en cargarse completamente.

Saludo.


----------



## Meta

Puedes también cargarlas en paralelo de esta manera como me pedía en el trabajo.


----------



## mrmay

Meta dijo:


> ¿Puedes subir fotos de la placa UPS?



gracias por tu interés te adjunto las fotos en el pdf, disculpen la calidad es que fueron tomadas con una cámara de celular

y un link de un video que le hice 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3fRcAgSkZw


----------



## Meta

Ví el vídeo, si tienes foto, pues mejor qu emejor. Justo donde conectas las baterías, en paralelo colocas las demás. Por cierto, el cable de las baterías te recoomiendo que sean más gordos.


----------



## mrmay

Gracias por responderme 

Las baterías están en serie, son 3 de 12v * 7A  los conductores son calibre 12 AWG

Te comento que yo mismo las cargue con un cargador flotante que posteo DOSMETROS, quedaron full las conecte y luego le quite la alimentación y saz pito una vez y se apago.
Después de eso nuevamente la lleve a cargar porque pensé que depronto el voltaje que en ellas estaban era superficial y cuando el señor del taller las midió estaban full


----------



## Meta

Puedes coger otras 3 baterías en serie. Luego por cada 3 en serie lo pones en parelelo. Tendrá la misma tensión pero dura el doble de tiempo. Si las baterías son idénticas claro.


----------



## Tico Andueza

Buenas tardes saludos para todos, tengo problemas con el ups, marca CDP, Mod: GUPR506 el mismo no enciende, revise la batería y esta descargada, mi pregunta es la siguiente es necesario que la batería este cargada para que pueda funcionar? ya que al conectarla directamente a la toma de 110v en venezuela  no enciende.


----------



## DOSMETROS

Con la batería descargada entran en protección , primero a cargar batería entonces


----------



## F1rst

Buenas, lei todo el foro, yo estoy reparando un APC Pro 420 y con la fuente regulada, solo unos segundos, simula una bateria, por lo menos, para hacerla encender, tengo que comprar la bateria igual, tarde o temprano, ya que se usan bastante en alarmas, hobby y mil aplicaciones, pero, si no tiene bateria, NO ENCIENDEN, abrazos!!!


----------



## HUKE02

Este UPS trabaja con una bateria de 12 vol y 9Ah Ocurrio un corto circuito en la linea principal donde se encontraba conectado el UPS y se quemo 2 varistores, el fusible termico, 2 resistencias asociadas a un Mosfet... He reemplazado los componentes dañados y procedi a hacer unas pruebas.

El UPS enciende y mada los voltajes correctos en las salidas... Cuando desconecto el equipo de la toma en la pared este da funcionamiento a la salida asistida por la bateria... Pero note que cuando desconecto el equipo de la toma en la pared y lo he dejado sin la bataria... Este no Prende y no manda voltaje al cableado de la bateria... He revisado los mosfet y diodos mediante una prueba simple donde obtengo medicion en un solo sentido. Asi que me gustaria conocer otro metodo mas eficiente para encontrar la falla.

Muchas gracias de antemano.

Nota: La bateria que usa es nueva... la que usaba la tengo descartada hasta solucionar el problema.


----------



## HUKE02

Luego de hacer muchas mediciones he podido encotrar un capacitor SMD que parecia estar en corto luego de levantarlo de un extremo, comprobe que no se trataba del capacitor.

Siguiendo la linea de este componente (muy cerca) encontre un IC con la referencia de UC3843AL que al sacarlo de la placa el corto desaparecio de la linea asociada al capacitor... Como tengo varios UPS de la misma marca con diferentes daños... Le saque el componente a otro y se lo coloque al UPS en reparacion.

Lo he conectado a la toma y midiendo los cables que van a la bateria ya me llegan los 14 Vol (aproximadamente) Solo me falta colocarle una bateria y verificar su funcionamiento.

NOTA: Si alguien me puede dar refencia de otro componente dañado que debo sustituir en otro UPS les agradezco el codigo es H5 parece ser un diodo mas no se que voltaje maneja.


----------



## degebe2006

hola la placa que trae la ups como puedo saber si esta bien, comprobando algun voltage? los cables que se conecta la bateria deberian tener algun voltaje? saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS

Hay Ups's que sin batería no hacen nada


----------



## Daniel Lopes

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Hay Ups's que sin batería no hacen nada



Nin deben hacer algo una ves que nomas sirven como garantia de energia initerrupta ( sin cortes) mismo que por un rato de tienpo sin su bateria en condiciones de fornir cualquer energia !.
Att,
Daniel Lopes.


----------



## ilcapo

Hola hay alguna pagina donde se puedan descargar los planos de los circuitos de diferentes marcas y modelos de UPS ?


----------



## ivan junior

Verruck dijo:


> Yo trabajo con UPS hace 20 años y te digo que es 98% que el problema es bateria, estos equipos no arrancan sin batería. Otra posibilidad es que tiene una R de 33k 1w que a veces está abietra, pero eso es muy raro, arriesgate a comprar la batería!!! o usá como prueba la bat. de un auto, que para pruebas sirve.



muy buenas tardes viendo la experiencia que tiene con las ups tengo un inconveniente con una de dos kva...hubo un rayo y quemo los varistores se remplazaron y todo bien las baterías son nuevas 12v 18a 4 en total... al momentos de conectarla a la red trabaja perfecto apenas uno simula un corte de energía se apaga no brinda respaldo... que me aconceja revisar???gracias


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola, que modelo de UPS se trata?
Muestra algún aviso de error?
Al parecer no está funcionando el sistema de sostenimiento. Sólo conecta a la salida, la tensión de red.
Chequear desde el sistema de potencia hacia la batería.


----------



## LYZDES

Saludos ayer me regalaron una UPS que es de hace ya unos años, una UPS-SL650, según me dijeron no funciona. La batería que tenía en su interior estaba dañada pero no sé si ese fue el daño que tuvo ya que cuando dejó de funcionar no la revisaron y solo la guardaron, por eso ayer la abrí para echar un vistazo y a simple vista solo noté dos condensadores un poco inflados, el de 35v 1000mf de la foto y uno de 25v 220mf que ya cambié que se encontraba en la entrada del regulador 7805 que tiene. Otra cosa que ví fue el color de la placa por recalentamiento en el puente de diodos que está cerca del condensador de 1000mf, pero estos diodos se encuentran bien. No encontré ningún corto en la placa, se que estos equipos sin batería no funcionan pero quise ir revisando mientras me traen la batería por si tuviera algún problema ya que no se sabe por qué dejó de funcionar y por si fuera algo más aparte de la batería. Cualquier sugerencia de cualquier cosa más a revisar por parte de alguien que tenga experiencia con estos equipos la agradecería


----------



## DJ T3

Habria que revisar el transformador que no esté abierto, transistores de potencia, la parte de carga de la bateria, diodos, resistencias.. en fin, todo.
Cuando tengas la bateria, conecta el equipo con una lampara en serie por las dudas.

PD: "mF" quiere decir "miliFaradios", si quieres referirte a "microFaradios" y no usar el simbolo "μ" es mas aceptable escribir "uF" con una "u"


----------



## LYZDES

Gracias DJ T3 cómo siempre por las aclaraciones


----------

